# Tundra



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Cole said:


> A buddy of mine has a tundra and I love it.
> 
> The road noise inside the cab is non-existent.


Yeah, its like riding in a luxury sedan. Smooth gliding ride as well.


----------



## PerfConst (Apr 9, 2006)

I always have hated that the Toyota truck are small, but they are really reliable. I have a 1985 pickup (no problem at all here. I replaced the radiator, oil & the little things no major problem) and 04 Tacoma. I'm thinking of trading the Tacoma in for the new 07 tundra since I do need REAL big truck. 

I was thinking of getting a GMC or a Ford like my friends a couple months ago, but not anymore after one ride in his BRAND NEW 1500 GMC truck. The engine suddenly turned died on us when he started to back down from a slope and the car only has roughly 1800 miles on it. It is BRAND SPANKING NEW and that's was enough for me! He has to restart again and it was an automatic not a stick hence you can't say that he caused the engine to die with improper clutch works.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Not to step on any toes, but I prefer BIG to some, normal to me trucks.

Here is a story. 

We were suppose to have the week between Christmas and New Years off (2004). Just like every year we end up working a bit even though we are suppose to be off. While on my way to work I was involved in a head on collision with a Nissan (car) at 50 +/- MPH. I continued forward a bit after the collision and wound up taking a traffic signal down as well. When I "woke" up my 94 Ford was on top of the traffic lights (you know the big ones that hang over the road at intersections). I walked away, with nothing but soreness and a bloody nose from the air bag. The other car ended up 50-60 yards back from the direction he was comming from. He ended up in the hospital, ticketed for no ins, no dl, failing to yeild, and other stuff I think. He was arrested when he left the hospital, posted his $100 bond and left the country. I hope that explains it well enough that I want a big truck to drive, that way when another ILLEGAL gets in my way because he doesn't know the difference between a green light and a green arrow, maybe next time I'll go right through him.

As far as resale/quality etc., I got a bit more for my truck than I really paid for it. I never had a problem with it. I actually miss it, but now I drive a company truck so it worked out. My other car is a new Tahoe and I would not trade if for ANYTHING. My inlaws have a new 4-runner and it seems cheep. The doors are thinner, a normal sized adult has trouble getting in through the back doors. I could go on and on, but They do seem "cheep" to me. If you take care of things they should last a long time, even if it is American. My truck had 106,000 on it and no rust, it was just over 10 yrs old. How about those Saturn's that have 300,400,500 thousand miles on them. BUY AMERICAN!

As far as the "global" markets go....

Steel, Gas....all these must be good to rely on our "allies" 

The steel prices went up because the Chinese are/were buying all our steel. Why?, to build refining equipment to put US out of the steel business.

Global stupidity is not a good thing. It is foolish to keep buying foriegn produced and/or profited things. What happens when most of us cannot afford the normal "luxuries" of life anymore? Maybe a vacation, new car, new home, candy, going out for dinner, etc. More and more jobs will be lost. My generation will be the first to live below my parents generation means. Now there are two wage earners in most home just to keep up.

Trust me I have a business degree and have studied this mess. It is not good and will come to a downward spiral.

Just a bit of venting and encouragement.....
Thanks for reading.


----------



## RowdyRed94 (Jan 23, 2006)

fridaymean said:


> The other car ended up 50-60 yards back from the direction he was comming from.


No offense, but that kind of "me before the next guy" attitude is both selfish and rude. The fact that he was illegal is irrelevant. When two cars of similar size collide, the occupants of BOTH have a greater chance of walking away. All this "I want a bigger vehicle than everyone else" thinking really chaps my chisel.

As for the global market, the US is just falling in line with the costs the rest of the world already pay. We've had it too good for too long, and now things will get levelled out. Eventually we won't be the giant resource hogs we are now because we won't be able to afford it. I have no problem with that.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

RowdyRed94 said:


> No offense, but that kind of "me before the next guy" attitude is both selfish and rude. The fact that he was illegal is irrelevant. When two cars of similar size collide, the occupants of BOTH have a greater chance of walking away. All this "I want a bigger vehicle than everyone else" thinking really chaps my chisel.


No offense but when it comes to the safety of MY family, they come before all others so I want to make sure when an idiot makes a mistake they are safe. My grandfather has been trying to get us to buy the lil soda cans with engines for years for fuel economy, I kept telling him if my wife and daughter ever got into an accident I want to know the car will protect them as much as possible. Last year while driving across a 6 lane highway the wife had a green light and some gal that later admitted to talking on here cell phone ran a red light and broadsided my wifes car with my 3yr old daughter in the back-it was just a mid sized 00 malibu but given the fact our car was broadsided at 45/50mph by a blazer then ended up 50yrds from where she was initally hit and facing the other direction and neither my wife or daughter were injured (very shook up but not hurt) I kept imagining what it coulda been had we bought an economy sizxed foreign shiit box made from pop can thick metal. 

I was a passenger in a full sized chevy going through an intersection when a drunk drifted over and hit us head on-we were only doing 35mph luckily, but other than a scratch in the truck bumper we were in the drunk's s-10 was under our truck and that guy/truck got the worst of it and was taken to the hospital. WHY would I want to put myself in jepordy for sake of saving a few hundred a year in fuel?? and putting up with a small truck that will not remotely begin to serve any purpose for my business other than doing estimates so the "green people" can be happy. Not gonna happen anytime soon so long as I need a real truck for work and have any say over what my family drives to better protect them
.
Not that I want anybody to be hurt, but should something happen I'm worried about my own long before I get concerned about the guy/gal that was the cause of the accident. Sounds selfish-your damn right, it's MY family for crying out loud and I/WE'RE the ones stuck with paying for damages, hospital bills, aftermath, (until the insurance companies figure out how much they think they should cover) due to carelessness so I want to make safe decsions for my family whenever possbile. I would love to put her in a crew cab 1 ton with cow pusher bumpers on both ends LOL, but I know she'd never go for it.

Was'nt intended for a direct "assault" on ya Rowdey, and maybe I took your post wrong, but when it comes to my family their safety means more than mpg and global unity.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

IHI,
The rest of the world better drive a transport truck
just in case you or your family makes a driving mistake.

I am exaggerating of course, but that's the same way of thinking.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

George Z said:


> IHI,
> The rest of the world better drive a transport truck
> just in case you or your family makes a driving mistake.
> 
> I am exaggerating of course, but that's the same way of thinking.


I was thinking along the lines of a class 8 truck but yeah, you know what Im getting at. Anybody can screw up/have a brain fart at any given time, I just feel better knowing my family has thicker steel and a heavier chasis to help absorb some of the impact.

I've been in 5 wrecks personally, and amazingly no fault of my own and each time was in a full size truck that I was able to walk away from with just a infuriated temper due to stupidity. Had one gal in a full size caprice run a stop sign and t bone my full size chevy that was less than a month old from a total restoration....and then the old bitty has the nerve to tell me "I cant see very well" when she got out of the car and I asked if she even saw the stop sign:furious: 

Was going down a 4 lane (2 lanes each going opposite directions) I was in the outside lane and this lawyer decided he needed to make a right turn and plowed right into me....then had the balls to tell me first thing I was going to be sued since I should'nt hve been there LMFAO!!! Even the cops got a kick out of that one.

Was in a truck that rolled (same chevy that we were involved in the head on wreck) and all 3 of us walked away with not even a scratch.

I will forever be a full size fan-especially when the unthinkable happens since odds are definately in your favor to walk away.


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Totally Agree. That is why my wife and I purchased a Tahoe. Airbags, ABS brakes, Traction control, higher up = easier to see...bigger vehicle = more likely to survive. Not that I want the other poeple hurt, But if it is thier fault, then maybe it is justice....don know. That is for God to decide. After being in the accident I was in and also working the job I do, I feel it is necesary to have a big vehicle. It is actually less costly for the customer for us to have bigger vehilces. I cant tell you how many times I have heard others on a job say," I'll have to run out and get that." "Running out" is costly. For us and them.

The US is not falling in line with the rest of the world. Did you know that alot of Europeans have 2 months off in the summer. They also only work 30-35 hrs a week at the most. How about the price of gas. In IRAQ it costs .06$ a gallon. Whats with that? American workers demand more for thier time that is why things cost more here. Take an Economics course at you local college it will open your eyes. Maybe also an internatinoal business course will help. I think America is heading for trouble. Just don't know when or exacltly what. Maybe a Financial revolution.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

I suppose it's typical.
Everyone is the best driver and it's everyone else's fault.
Even if it is, killing them shouldn't be an option on the streets.
What if it is your fault. Should you or your wife have the right 
to kill a law abiding great driver because they drive a smaller car?
If that's the case shouldn't your insurance rates be way higher 
than everyone else's?
I am so happy my daughter is not driving down there.


----------

